# Just want to rp~



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm in the mood for rps recently again, so if you want to messags me here, discord (bluefiremarkII#2898), or elsewhere, you may do so or ask me questions down below. If i had an rp going in the past that stopped, and you'd like to continue, that's fine too and you can remind me what rp you had going through wherever the rp was or down below.

What am i open to rp with? Quite a few subjects, from kinks to adventurey or more like real life. I don't do heavy nsfw I'll say though. 

Any other questions, comments, or anything else you want to say let me know either below or in a personal message through here or elsewhere ^-^


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 29, 2019)

One extra little bit of info: I'm in PST. Just so everyone knows


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 30, 2019)

Updats: Still open


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm running an open invite rp on here if you wanna join in :3


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 30, 2019)

Sure, it'd help to know what type of rp it is first ofc though :3


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Well i've post apoc survival, and a bar style rp where the world id about to go into a massive war


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 30, 2019)

Alright


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

So which would you prefer to join?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 30, 2019)

They're both fine, but I'll go with the first one


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

forums.furaffinity.net: And from out that shadow (open post apocalyptic rp)

Here's the link to it


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 1, 2019)

Still open~


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

Yup :3


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 6, 2019)

Bumparoo~


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 6, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Bumparoo~


Yeeeaaah I remember having a rp with you about me being stuck in a different realm altogether, and that I have to find my way back
It kinda died like months ago tho, so I'm fine with continuing it or just starting a new one, whichever you want


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 6, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> Yeeeaaah I remember having a rp with you about me being stuck in a different realm altogether, and that I have to find my way back
> It kinda died like months ago tho, so I'm fine with continuing it or just starting a new one, whichever you want


Ah yes... i believe we had it over on discord..? I'm fine with continuing it or starting something new as well really.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 8, 2019)

Still open!


----------



## sonicflare9 (May 8, 2019)

can I rp with you


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 8, 2019)

sonicflare9 said:


> can I rp with you


You can. Is there anywhere you had in mind to do it and is there anything you had in mind that you wanted to do?


----------



## sonicflare9 (May 8, 2019)

discord abel moore #2077 or here added you on discord


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 12, 2019)

bump-


----------

